# uber miles vs lyft miles on tax 2019



## ridimic1 (Feb 6, 2019)

uber reported 30,000 miles while lyft reported 28000 miles

. I did both lyft and uber together last year 

income is about 42000 for both

should I sum up the total mileage for deduction which is about 58000 miles(gives me about $30000 in deduction)

i am not sure becuse i ran both app thesame time...most of the time


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You already know the answer. So, do you want to cheat on your taxes or not?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ridimic1 said:


> uber reported 30,000 miles while lyft reported 28000 miles
> 
> . I did both lyft and uber together last year
> 
> ...


If you're gonna keep driving start keeping a mileage log today!


----------



## ridimic1 (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks. I had mileiq about 56000. So what do you recommend about the tax


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ridimic1 said:


> Thanks. I had mileiq about 56000. So what do you recommend about the tax


If you have a mileage log use that mileage.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Use mile IQ

The combined total of both uber/lyft will be wrong.


----------



## uber driver guy (Apr 5, 2019)

I need help with the same issue too. Uber reported 19,000 ONLINE MILES not sure if this is the same as with ON TRIP MILES. Is this the only miles I 'll deduct for my tax? Please help.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

ridimic1 said:


> uber reported 30,000 miles while lyft reported 28000 miles
> 
> . I did both lyft and uber together last year
> 
> ...


I would sum them up. You have a paper woork proof for both amounts. It is all legit. And it doesn't even include the miles you drive between the rides, like to come back to the town after you took a farmer to his farmland in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

uber driver guy said:


> I need help with the same issue too. Uber reported 19,000 ONLINE MILES not sure if this is the same as with ON TRIP MILES. Is this the only miles I 'll deduct for my tax? Please help.


Did you only drive for Uber?
Did you keep a daily mileage log documenting each trip?

The IRS says you should keep detailed mileage logs, those are the miles you can deduct. If you did not keep a proper log than you use the miles Uber reported and go with that. Chances are you are giving away report able miles. You also run the risk of an audit where the auditor may elect to dis allow the miles because you don't have a proper log. Chances are slim. If you drove for both Uber and Lyft and did not keep a log you are kind of screwed because if you had the app on for both companies at the same time you are over reporting miles.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

uber driver guy said:


> I need help with the same issue too. Uber reported 19,000 ONLINE MILES not sure if this is the same as with ON TRIP MILES. Is this the only miles I 'll deduct for my tax? Please help.


On line includes all miles while your app is running. On trip miles only include miles with pax in vehicle. Without a mileage log using anything more than your uber reported miles would be difficult to substantiate.


----------

